# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  فك أغلبية ألكاتيل مجانا

## sabah hicham

فك أغلبية ألكاتيل مجانا 
المرجو كتابة 
phone model
Imei
PID (Provider)

----------


## talalhusien

جزاك الله خيرا 
اريد فك شفرة الكاتيل  model  :Embarrassment: t-355
imei:861185010921473
pid provider :355x 2cbyfr1

----------


## zorkal1982

=====================================================
Phone Model : OT-355
Phone IMEI   : 861185010921473
Phone PID     : BYFR1
=====================================================
NCK   : 0208721663 , 0208721663 , 0208721663 , 2895270464 , 2895270464
NSCK : 3575380819 , 3575380819 , 3575380819 , 0495710058 , 0495710058
SPCK : 0648621206 , 0648621206 , 0648621206 , 0784222003 , 0784222003
CPCK : 0486590036 , 0486590036 , 0486590036 , 0298667523 , 0298667523
CCK   : 2891641023 , 2891641023 , 2891641023 , 0976346443 , 0976346443
PCK   : 0797172848 , 0797172848 , 0797172848 , 3489606783 , 3489606783
=====================================================

----------


## tazougert

رجو المساعدة اخواني في فك شفرة جهاز الكاتل
 Alcatel OT204ولكم مني الشكر والفضل بارك الله فيكم وفي والديكم 
 المعلومات 
 IMEI : 359080036030822
 PROV: 204x-2jrgfr1
  orange              SVN:01004

----------


## mohamed73

> رجو المساعدة اخواني في فك شفرة جهاز الكاتل
>  alcatel ot204ولكم مني الشكر والفضل بارك الله فيكم وفي والديكم 
>  المعلومات 
>  imei : 359080036030822
>  prov: 204x-2jrgfr1
>   orange              svn:01004

 nck:                    1734306968

----------


## med49

رجو المساعدة اخواني في فك شفرة جهاز الكاتل
 ot e256   alcatel الله يرحم بيها الوالدين
المعلومات imei 356320000131120 pro E256X-2ARGFR1

----------


## mohamed73

> رجو المساعدة اخواني في فك شفرة جهاز الكاتل
>  ot e256   alcatel الله يرحم بيها الوالدين
> المعلومات imei 356320000131120 pro e256x-2argfr1

 غير مدعوم بالايمي اخي

----------


## belarbidh

عاجل فك شفرة  bh4
imie 351617001510672
brovid 21km41 1nm

----------


## salem06

عاجل فك شفرة Alcatel one touch 228
IMEI 860504012192985
228X-2ATZTN1
SVN 010 01

----------


## saladin987

السلام عليكم 
ممكن مساعدة في فك شفرة  Alcatel s by sfr 122
المعلومات :  
imei : 357229040240578 
provider id : F122X-2ASFFR1 
sun : 010 07
و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير

----------


## YANNI7

Machkoor

----------


## Assemlal

رجو المساعدة اخواني في فك شفرة جهاز الكاتل
ot 206 alcatel
الله يرحم بيها الوالدين
المعلومات
357259030956958 : IME
206X-2AAMMA1
merci d’avance

----------


## bahri20000

Model: 	 : OT-206
 IMEI 	 : 357259-03-095695-8
 Provider 	 : AMMA
 NCK 	 : 2619275645
 SPCK 	 : 2754847473
 NSCK 	 : 2413317557
 SIM 	 : 3383889813
 CPCK 	 : 0102887862

----------


## pepwins

السلام عليكم  
operateur:Maroc telecom 
Telephone: Alcatel OT 217
IMEI : 869212009145625
provider: 217X-2AAMMA1

----------


## karla

Alcatel : One touch 585
imie : 356888040111344 
provider id : 585x-2argfr3

----------


## bahri20000

Model: 	 : OT-217
 IMEI 	 : 869212-00-914562-5
 Provider 	 : AMMA1 NCK 	 : 1987801134
 SPCK 	 : 3589538369
 NSCK 	 : 1507890713
 SIM 	 : 0282064812
 CPCK 	 : 2098855898 
====================================  
Model: 	 : OT-585
 IMEI 	 : 356888-04-011134-4
 Provider 	 : RGFR3 NCK 	 : 2691253886
 SPCK 	 : 1594636378
 NSCK 	 : 2152397445
 SIM 	 : 1281516994
 CPCK 	 : 2008724143

----------


## محمد مسالمة

alcatel 0T-708A
708A-2CQUUS1
IMI 011946001364182   مع طريقة ادخال الكود

----------


## gsm_bouali

> alcatel 0T-708A
> 708A-2CQUUS1
> IMI 011946001364182   مع طريقة ادخال الكود

     
Model: OT-708A
 IMEI : 011946-00-136418-2
 Provider : QUUS1 NCK   : 2615563176 SPCK : 0235624828
 NSCK : 1112052796
 SIM : 2542012219  CPCK : 0448152407   procedure d'entré code NCK   Allumez votre téléphone avec une carte sim refusée. Quand le message 'Entrez clé réseau' apparaît,
 composez le code de déblocage2615563176, puis valider.
sinon essaye de faire un reset total 
Cette procédure entraînera une perte totale de vos données    Téléphone avec clavier 
 appuyer et maintenez les touches # et Power  - Téléphone avec écran tactile 
 appuyer et maintenez les touches volume+ et Power  
Merci de cliquer sur   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 si ma solution est bonne

----------


## mah100

نريد تعلمونا الطريقة

----------


## gsmchemaia

بارك الله فيك

----------


## malhadj

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخوتي في الله  
أريد كود لهدا الجهاز
imei : 357229042411979
model : s by SFR 122

----------


## aigleo3

السلام عليكم اخواني أرجوا  فك شفرة 
alcatel  ot 204
imei 352474033672693
204x-2jrgfr1

----------


## aigleo3

عند محاولتني عمل info  في loginplus تخرج هذه الرسالة 
 Connecting to server... Established.
 Verify User/Password ...
 Can't  verify details
Error: Server returned unrecognized reply
ما معنى ذلك 
أرجوا المساعدة العاجلة وشكرا

----------


## adel7

السلام عليكم مساعدة اخواني لمن لديه الحلعندي هاتف ALCATEL OT-606 ويطلب لي Clé Réseauimei :352312042596661
provider id : 606x_2HVRFR1 وشكرا

----------


## skimow

IMEI : 862151020927594
ID : 6012X-2CMCMA1-S40
الله يرحم الوالدين

----------


## adam22

جزاك الله خيرا  اريد فك شفرة الكاتيل  model ot-E101
imei:353836011593357
pid provider :E101X-2AAMMA1-1

----------


## wint

جزاك الله خيرا  اريد فك شفرة الكاتيل  model ot-6012x
imei:862151025625672
pid provider :2cmcma1-s40

----------


## djilali1982

lcatel ot 292 im 860499013383891 2argfr3

----------


## Momo_Gsm

> lcatel ot 292 im 860499013383891 2argfr3

 NCK:2688854320

----------


## Momo_Gsm

> السلام عليكم مساعدة اخواني لمن لديه الحلعندي هاتف ALCATEL OT-606 ويطلب لي Clé Réseauimei :352312042596661
> provider id : 606x_2HVRFR1 وشكرا

 
NCK  : 2805249867
NSCK: 4031296940
SPCK: 2906744839
SIM  : 3220329540

----------


## Momo_Gsm

> السلام عليكم اخواني أرجوا  فك شفرة 
> alcatel  ot 204
> imei 352474033672693
> 204x-2jrgfr1

 NCK  : 1354677304
NSCK: 0173875465
SPCK: 2774784246
SIM  : 4031773778

----------


## zakarias1

*IMEI 358493031876118
OT880
XR16CD11 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## SAMATI

السلام عليكم 
Alcatel E801
imei :359828002910926
provider id :2ATLES1
و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير  لسلام عليكم 
Alcatel C630
imei :359571001854386 provider id :2ARGES1​
و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> عاجل فك شفرة  bh4
> imie 351617001510672
> brovid 21km41 1nm

 غير مدعوم بالايمي اخي

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> السلام عليكم اخواني أرجوا  فك شفرة 
> alcatel  ot 204
> imei 352474033672693
> 204x-2jrgfr1

 Alcatel	352474033672693 
DeviceType:Phone 
ProviderId:204X-2JRGFR1 	NCK=1354677304/NSCK=0173875465/SPCK=2774784246/UK=4031773778/CCK=0990303993

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> السلام عليكم مساعدة اخواني لمن لديه الحلعندي هاتف ALCATEL OT-606 ويطلب لي Clé Réseauimei :352312042596661
> provider id : 606x_2HVRFR1 وشكرا

 Alcatel	352312042596661 
DeviceType:Phone 
ProviderId:606X-2HVRFR1 	NCK=2805249867/NSCK=4031296940/SPCK=2906744839/UK=3220329540/CCK=1653958958

----------


## khalidovitch

رجو المساعدة اخواني في فك شفرة جهاز الكاتل Alcatel OT209ولكم مني الشكر والفضل بارك الله فيكم   المعلومات  IMEI : 357483043486098 PROV: 209x-2BAMMA1

----------


## ABOUDAHAB

_    رجو المساعدة اخواني في فك شفرة جهاز الكاتل_   OUET TOUCH 7041X  *      ولكم مني الشكر والفضل بارك الله فيكم وفي والديكم * المعلومات  imie 863859022672302  pro 7041X-2ARGCH1

----------


## bionounou

phone mode: lalcatel ot1010                                           865450024687148: Imei provid:1010X-2BM3DZ3-1

----------


## bionounou

model:  alcatel ot 1010x         
                                                865450024687148  :imei
                                               id:  1010X-2BM3DZ3-1

----------


## bionounou

model:  alcatel ot 1010x         
                                                865450024687148  :imei
                                               id:  1010X-2BM3DZ3-1

----------

